
Automatically remove wordiness from your writing - rayvega
http://gandolf.homelinux.org/blog/index.php?id=52
======
stratomorph
This is handy for pointing out some common and boring circumlocution. That
sort of fluff is tiring to read, and when I find a piece loaded with it, it
tells me the author hadn't finished thinking through what he wanted to write,
and that he never went back through to clean it up. Worse, people see such
wandering prose in official settings and think it correct, and try to "dress
up" their own writing, perpetuating the problem.

That said, I could probably comment more concisely, but a good local minimum
is enough to be clear.

